# Aciera f1 cnc



## elvis071 (Mar 1, 2013)

Like I promised I post images of my Aciera CNC in fact when I was bought him it was NC but with some modification now is CNC.

There is photos of new emplacement of PC in right stand of machine himself.

Also the micro step drives are visible with power supply toroide transformer. 

Elvis


----------

